# Outlook Express - not enough memory



## rodi88 (Nov 15, 2005)

I am unable to send any email through outlook express. When I go to send a box comes and says This could not be sent. There is not enough memory. I have emptied everything and still can't send. I can receive just fine. I have win xp home edition. Any Ideas? I called my server and they did not know what to do.

Thanks
rodi


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *rodi88*

I have changed your title to better describe your issue.

See if Compacting the message store for Outlook Express will help:

First, place Outlook Express in Work Offline mode:
File > Work Offline
*Close* Outlook Express and all other programs, then *restart* the computer.

*Start* Outlook Express:
File > Folder > Compact All Folders

Allow the process to run without interruption, it is best to *not *do anything else on the computer while this runs.

After the Compaction process is finished, the *Compacting* window will be gone.
*Close* Outlook Express and *restart *the computer.

*Start *Outlook Express and place it back online:
File > Work Offline
Send a message addressed to yourself as a test.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## rodi88 (Nov 15, 2005)

I tried what you told me, but while it was compacting a box came up and said "The folder is currently in use by Outlook Express or by another application." I thought I had everything closed. there was nothing open on the bottom toolbar, so do you have a suggestion for that?

Thanks
rodi


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you restart the computer and then immediately start the Compacting process?

If not, please do that, if so, please try it again.

Restart the computer, start Outlook Express (should already be in Work Offline mode), immediately start Compacting the folders.


If it does it again, please note the folder it is stalling on, you may be able to bypass the folder, by clicking, OK. It's been awhile since I have received that message.


----------



## rodi88 (Nov 15, 2005)

yes I restarted the computer, but how do you close the programs that start up on the bottom toolbar when the computer is started up? I had to let the little icons come up then click and turn them off. Then pulled up outlook express, I had it in work off line before i turned the computer on,the compacting stopped on the outbox folder, and that folder has nothing in it, that is that shows.
Maybe I just need to find another mail place other than outlook express!!!!!

Thanks
Diane


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Whether you stay with Outlook Express or move on to another e-mail client, this still needs to be done, as the Outbox.dbx file is using too much space on the hard drive.

Compact just the Outbox folder, Start Outlook Express, open the *Outbox* folder:
File > Folder > *Compact*

Then Compact all folders:
File > Folder > *Compact All Folders*
__________________________________________________________________________

If for some reason the Outbox refuses to Compact, locate the Message Store and delete the *Outbox.dbx* file.
__________________________________________________________________________

Locate the directory where Outlook Express keeps it's Message Store:
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab > Store Folder
Note the directory location, then *Cancel* out of the window.

Using Windows Explorer, navigate to that directory.
Locate the *Outbox.dbx* file and delete it.

Outlook Express must be closed to allow deletion or renaming of the .dbx files.

Start Outlook Express and immediately start Compacting all folders. It should run right through.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## MomAries (Jan 16, 2008)

*Do you have a webmail separately? We have Road Runner, and webmail is separate from OE. However it is counted into the volume, and gives overflown inbox.*


----------



## MomAries (Jan 16, 2008)

*If you have a webmail make sure to clean Inbox completely, and Send folder, and all others.*


----------



## rodi88 (Nov 15, 2005)

still can't get it to do, the server was having trouble with the emails, it is fixed now but mine still won't send. and I can't get the out box to compack. says that the folder is currently in use by outlook express or another application, what does that mean? what if i deleat outlook express and then reload it? is there a place where i can download it from?
ready to give up
rodi


----------



## MomAries (Jan 16, 2008)

Content removed by Cookiegal.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

rodi88 said:


> still can't get it to do, the server was having trouble with the emails, it is fixed now but mine still won't send. and I can't get the out box to compack. says that the folder is currently in use by outlook express or another application, what does that mean? what if i deleat outlook express and then reload it? is there a place where i can download it from?
> ready to give up
> rodi


Did you delete the Outbox.dbx file as I described in post #6? 
Once that file is deleted, the compacting process should run without a hitch.

Outlook Express needs to be closed before deleting the Outbox.dbx file.
If you are receiving the: *File is in use* message while trying to delete the file, restart the computer, then immediately delete the Outbox.dbx file, _before_ starting any other program.

Create a shortcut to the directory to make it easier to get there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You can give up, or you can download Windows Live Mail, but that Outbox.dbx file will still exist on your hard drive, taking up space.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

MomAries,

I've removed the contents of your post.

First of all, you have received help multiple times here in the past and have several solved threads. Then, less than 24 hours after starting a new one that you didn't get a reply to you start crabbing that no one can help here and now you're defaming our site and redirecting posters elsewhere. This is not acceptable.

Note that if this continues, your account will be banned permanently without further notice.


----------

